# best 50 quid wax



## CRAGGLE (Dec 30, 2009)

Can of worns I know but what's the best 50quid wax out there for appearence and duribilty over blackhole???


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

answered your own question - there is no 'best' of anything, its down to personal preference.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

raceglaze 55 imo, or swissvax onyx


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Personally (as Kev says it's all down to personal preference) Id go for SV Onyx, ease of application & reasonable durability


----------



## CRAGGLE (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok kev what's everyones " personal preferance " for a 50quid wax over blackhole ;o)))))


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Onyx for me too, or Lusso Oro


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

CRAGGLE said:


> Ok kev what's everyones " personal preferance " for a 50quid wax over blackhole ;o)))))


you'll have to try a search or wait for more replies won't you 
in that price range I've used and like RG 42 and lusso oro


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Chemical Guys 50/50


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

blue velvet pro :thumb:


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

SV Onyx for me too


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

or one that never gets mentioned for some reason but it is realy nice to use,

zymol carbon :thumb:


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

dodo supernatural for me


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

DN at £50????

Maybe a Panel Pot for £15


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

55 but I think that's slightly over 50 quid.


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

grant_evans said:


> dodo supernatural for me


£50? Do they do small tubs or can you get it for that price now?

I am going to recommend AutoGlym HD. I have only had it on since yesterday and can't comment on the durability but my car is beading and sheeting like Never before. Working it is a doddle, kit it comes in is nice as well.

Whwn I tried the Supernatural I made a comment that I didn't think I would change from it but I really like the way the HD makes my car look. In a crowded car park it really stood out today with the way the water was sitting on it.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

The Autobrite Waxes (around £30) I think compete with those up to £50. 

The ClearKote waxes (Red Moose Glaze, Yellow Moose Cream Wax, Carnauba Moose Wax (in that order)) will give stunning results on a darker car, and the three cost around £40 total.

It's so subjective this question, as always the majority of the real benefit is in the prep. The Colinite waxes compete with the £50 ones when the prep has been done well.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> DN at £50????
> 
> Maybe a Panel Pot for £15


DN?..... 
£55 on monza car care - not exactly much over £50


----------



## jimmyman (Apr 2, 2009)

id say onyx too a pleasure to use


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

eddiel34 said:


> £50? Do they do small tubs or can you get it for that price now?


they have done the 'deodorant stick' SN's for application by machine which is a reasonable size and under £50.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Dodo SN 49.95 in i4detailing store
http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Dodo_Juice_Supernatural_Wax_200ml_1.html

7mat feel free and add my country in the list  for me only !


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Dodo SN Panel pot + RG55 sample pot and save your money .


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

I4detailing sells 200ml pots of SN at £50 only for this weekend.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes , Special offer for this weekend only .


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'd buy another bottle of black hole and a tin off Collys 476 and save 20 quid! With a product as good as black hole, you don't need to spend silly money on waxes. Collys is still the best over all for durability. I use these two products on my 14 year old Jaguar and they work a treat, great reflections and the beading/sheeting is superb and stays that way for ages. But if you must spend 50 quid, i'd go for 2 pots of Autoglym HD from amazon! Bargain!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

£50 for sn is very tempting, but i took advantage of halfords bogof offer last week and got ag high def for £20 a pack, sold one kept one, at that price its an absolute bargain, i also recently brought vics concours so i have enough to be going on with, especially as i have coli476s and nattys blue on the go as well!


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

pete5570 said:


> I'd buy another bottle of black hole and a tin off Collys 476 and save 20 quid! With a product as good as black hole, you don't need to spend silly money on waxes. Collys is still the best over all for durability. I use these two products on my 14 year old Jaguar and they work a treat, great reflections and the beading/sheeting is superb and stays that way for ages. But if you must spend 50 quid, *i'd go for 2 pots of Autoglym HD from amazon!* Bargain!


i would get one from ebay for £25, or two from halfords for £40 

but i stick by my forst post, bargain SN from i4detailing but be quick.


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Lusso Oro is my favourite at the moment, but I am also rather partial to the way Petes 53 looks and behaves... And it's less than half of the £50 limit :thumb:


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

What do you put down before the Oro Rob?


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

dean j said:


> What do you put down before the Oro Rob?


The great thing about the Lusso is that it's not fussy. I've used the Lusso Revitalising Cream, Lime Prime, LPL and Sonus paint cleanser. All are great but the best results were with the Lusso cream.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Onynx for ease of use, dodo rainforest rub for better durabilty imo.
Durabilty stakes there are 3 I would use which are colli 476s, finishkare fk1000p and autobright ( not direct ) AB carnauba wax all weigh in less than £20 and all last 6 months +


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Both FK1000p and FK2685 are good value, 2685 gives a deep look and fk1000 a glassy look, and both come in huge tins and are easy to put on and especially easy to remove. they are my regular waxes.
Just got a small ton of 476 to compare with the 1000P in a durabilty test so will see how that goes.
Best of all is that they are all under £20:buffer::thumb:

Kev


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Looks like i better get both then.

I'll sell one of my HD's to fund it i think

I'll get pictures up when i've got it all sorted


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

We've supernatural on special this weekend also  but hows about Victoria Concours also well under budget and another 55% ish  carnauba. Works very well on dark cars.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

cant fault vics concours!!


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

Collinite 476s.

Remember the quality of the finish is in the prep not the wax :thumb:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

CliveP said:


> The Autobrite Waxes (around £30) I think compete with those up to £50.
> 
> The ClearKote waxes (Red Moose Glaze, Yellow Moose Cream Wax, Carnauba Moose Wax (in that order)) will give stunning results on a darker car, and the three cost around £40 total.
> 
> ...


if you hold off a little while Autobrites new wax is almost ready ( i think) and if it comes in about £50 then its an absolute bargin imho, it feels as good as zymol Glasur and leaves a stunning finish...(well my pre-production sample does anyway,i can only imagine the finished one will be even better :thumb


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

rg55 for me.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

CG 50/50 :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

***COUGH - GC 5050 and Vics Concour for £55 in the for sale section


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

Ive been using chemical guys xxx for a while now and its a very good wax for the money!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Rainforest Rub is my fvourite sub £50 wax and with the left overs I would get either Lime Prime or Lime Prime Lite a great combo and looks fab, the application of RR is so nice and smooth... but then after trying Glasur :doublesho


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Edward101 said:


> Rainforest Rub is my fvourite sub £50 wax and with the left overs I would get either Lime Prime or Lime Prime Lite a great combo and looks fab, the application of RR is so nice and smooth... but then after trying Glasur :doublesho


If you like Glasur, you will like Autobrites new wax :thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

wedgie said:


> If you like Glasur, you will like Autobrites new wax :thumb:


No dont tempt me into spending more :lol: Your a bad influence 
But I really want to try some hmmm... off to check my funds.....


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Edward101 said:


> No dont tempt me into spending more :lol: Your a bad influence
> But I really want to try some hmmm... off to check my funds.....


Its not out yet mate ( it will give you time to save up for it :thumb


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

wedgie said:


> Its not out yet mate ( it will give you time to save up for it :thumb


Ive already spent far too much and Im meant to be saving for a new car, can never have enough waxes though... well its gone past the stage of too much so it doesnt matter now :lol:


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

id say go with the pinnacle waxes.signature series 2 is great . and up there with higher end waxes in looks for sure ....


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Dodojuice Bluevelvet pro


----------

